# Pigeons wanted, will go to good home!



## whereisthelove (Jul 4, 2005)

Hello,

I am a 17 year old girl from notheren Mn and would like 5-10 pigeons. I don't care if they can fly but I would like at least one breeding pair. I have always loved pigeons and am old enough to get my own. You can contact me at [email protected].

Thanks,
whereisthelove


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Thread Closed Due To Dog Training Reference*

I have closed this thread and the associated poll due to the reference to using pigeons for dog training. The practice of using pigeons for dog training is not acceptable for discussion on the Pigeon-Talk board, and speaking for myself, I find it abhorrent.

Terry


----------

